# Electrical Outlets



## pencil1985 (Apr 25, 2006)

I was wondering what the average distance between electrical outlets in a home are. In a room what is there an optimal distance between outlets if there is one? I'm a student and doing a study for the Rhode Island School of Design and would appreciate any help. Thank you very much.


----------



## RowdyRed94 (Jan 23, 2006)

Outlets are placed according to standard National Electrical Code guidelines. No more than 12 feet between (most lamp cords are 6'), no wall longer than 24" without an outlet. Any others are called "convenience" outlets and are placed at the homeowner's discretion. Expected furniture and appliance locations should be considered.


----------



## fridaymean (Feb 17, 2006)

In a kitchen, above the countertop, they must be no more than 4' apart. Any counter-space 1' or more must have a receptacle. Basicaly every hallway needs one.


----------

